

Books I would recommend for new entrepreneurs - djt
http://www.danieltoop.com/2012/05/toops-top-ten-book/

======
djt
I saw another post with book recommendations, I disagreed with them but
instead of writing a snide remark I decided to write my own list. Hope it
helps some of you out.

